# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  MtSaEt's Workbook

## MtSaEt

Hi guys! I'm MtSaEt and I am 15 years old. It has been almost 1 month since I discovered about Lucid Dreaming. I haven't got any Lucid Dreams yet.  ::?:  But I'm not giving up  :Cheeky:  I do remember a dream per night. Sometimes I recall 2 or 3 and sometimes I don't remember at all (When I'm sick). I do have a Dream Journal (started 11/04/2012). I have 26 dreams written in it yet. I am practicing Reality Checks during waking life and trying ADA (not very successful yet). 

My Lucid Dream Goals :
• Meet Tupac Shakur
• Be in a zombie apocalypse
• Fly
• Learn Wing Chun (Kung Fu)
• Teleport and Telekenesis
----------------------------------
May 3rd: One of my most vivid dream. I had to complete a science project and I slept late.. When I went to bed, I told myself :
"Tomorrow, I will remember my Lucid Dream.
You know why ? Because I WILL Lucid Dream."

Then I began sleeping.
I'm now in a Dream. The dream was really, really vivid. One of my most vivid. Guess what I was doing in the dream ? Reality Checks. Billions of reality checks. I was plugging my nose while talking to friends, running everywhere while doing Reality Checks.. It was really weird because I could feel myself in the dream body but not completely controlling the situation.  It's like I was doing Reality Checks like a habbit, without knowing their meanings.. 

Any thoughts of what happened and how could I have been Lucid that night ?
Is this a good sign of my progression ? 

Thank you for your time and of course, sweet dreams  :Shades wink:

----------


## gab

Hi MtSaEt, welcome to the DILD workshop!

1. It's great that you have a DJ. Keep writing in it. 

2. Your recall seems to be great. Keep doing whatever you doing, it's working.

3. Many people don't realize, how important is to have your lucid goals planned and written down. So good job on that. I would say pick one (I would pick flying) and daydream about it, and think about it as you falling asleep. You can also add RC, when you say "if this was a dream, I would be levitating" and expect to lift off when saying it.

4. If All day awareness is too time consuming, check out the Sporadic awareness technique

5. Mantras are very powerfull, especially as you falling asleep, as a last thought. Your mantras are great, I'm just gonna tweak them a little, so they are in present tense, never future. "I remember my lucid dreams", "I lucid dream", "I'm a lucid dreamer" "Next time I'm dreaming, I realize I'm dreaming".

6. RCing in your dreams is indeed a good sign. It means, that your daytime actions are starting to manifest in your dreams. I think that what's missing, is the point of realization. You can get it by practicing this for awareness:

Couple times a day, no matter what you doing, ask yourself a startling question 'Am I dreaming'. This question has to give you a jolt, has to startle you and you really have to consider the answer. Not just automatically answer 'of course i'm not'. 

Look around and notice details. Pretend, you already had a bunch of lucids and they were so realistic, you had hard time telling them apart from waking reality. So, that moment could also be a dream. Look at your hands and count your fingers. Do you have the right amount? Do they look normal? Do a reality check. Tru to put your thumb through your palm. Is it going through? Pinch your nose and expect to be able to breathe. Can you? Can you levitate? If not, tell yourself, you are not dreaming. Next time I'm dreaming, I look at my hands and realize I'm dreaming.

Pretty soon, this behavior will tranfer itself into your dreams and you'll be asking yourself if you dreaming, while in regular dream. That will make you lucid. You will do a couple of RCs to make sure.

Post your progress and any questions. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## MtSaEt

Thank you gab, helped me a lot. I will be applying what you said.
It has been 2 days now, I didn't remembered any dreams and I am not sick. I don't know what is happening to me  ::shock:: 
Maybe it's the stress of the final exams or whatever but I miss dreaming haha, well hopefully I will be dreaming tonight to try those techniques..!

----------


## gab

Sometimes we just don't remember our dreams, no matter what. Sometimes even, when I wake up directly from a dream. It helps to just lay still and try to recall it, or think about even during day. But if you have a nice recall overall, an occasional 'blackout' is acceptable.

There is a couple of things you can do to help you remember.
1. drink some water before bed and everytime yu wake up at night, so you wake up naturally, and most likely it will be after a dream. Write it down, or at least some keywords, while fresh.
2. use mantras as falling asleep "I remember my dreams", "I wake up after each dream and remember it", I wake up in the morning with full memory or dreams".
3. use affirmations in your DJ "I have good memory and my recall is getting better every day" to convince yourself, that your memory is good.
Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## Arch

Hey!
You are remembering a decent amount of dreams, but there is certainly room for improvement! 




> Any thoughts of what happened and how could I have been Lucid that night ?



 You probably weren't very aware but that's fine at the moment.




> Is this a good sign of my progression ?



 Yeah  ::D: 

Anyway I have some tasks for you:
- Keep writing in that dream journal, if you wake up during the night you should update it there too, if you cant remember anything then try to by laying down for about 10 mins in the morning.
- I'd like to see you consitently remember 1 dream per night at least
- ADA not working for you? Try learning to wake yourself up naturally and preform the MILD technique before going to sleep each time
- Reality check only when odd stuff happens
- Write your progressions here!

----------


## MtSaEt

> Anyway I have some tasks for you:
> - Keep writing in that dream journal, if you wake up during the night you should update it there too, if you cant remember anything then try to by laying down for about 10 mins in the morning.
> - I'd like to see you consitently remember 1 dream per night at least
> - ADA not working for you? Try learning to wake yourself up naturally and preform the MILD technique before going to sleep each time
> - Reality check only when odd stuff happens
> - Write your progressions here!



- Sure Arch. But does it matter if my dream journal is in an computer .TXT file ?

- It has been 4 nights, from the 5th to the 9th, that I got a complete blackout from remembering dreams..

- I do wake-up naturally. Sometimes, I wake up at night, and I feel the transition between my mind and my eyelids. Everytime I wake up, I keep my eyes closed, but I move. I have to improve it to be able to DEILD.

- I have found a really useful dream sign (at the moment) and it's a girl that I rarely see in waking life, but she's always in my dreams. So when I see her in real life, I reality check.

Thank you for your time and of course, sweet dreams!  :Shades wink:

----------


## Hukif

Ah, still no recall? Must be the stress as you said, try relaxing a bit about the exams and tell your dream that you could study in a dream, so its good to remember them and have lucids lol
I don't have problems going back to a dream after moving, DEILD only becomes hard when I open my eyes, do you keep your room lit? When there is enough light can't DEILD no matter what <.<
Also, whenever you think of the girl do a RC too, that should help for it to move over to dreams.

----------


## MtSaEt

> Ah, still no recall? Must be the stress as you said, try relaxing a bit about the exams and tell your dream that you could study in a dream, so its good to remember them and have lucids lol
> I don't have problems going back to a dream after moving, DEILD only becomes hard when I open my eyes, do you keep your room lit? When there is enough light can't DEILD no matter what <.<
> Also, whenever you think of the girl do a RC too, that should help for it to move over to dreams.



I recalled 3 dreams last night. I feel like reviving haha!  :Cheeky: 

Alright, will try to DEILD more often without giving up. Thanks!  ::D:

----------


## gab

> I recalled 3 dreams last night. I feel like reviving haha! 
> 
> Alright, will try to DEILD more often without giving up. Thanks!



Good job on your recall. Just don't get discouraged when for a day or two it will go back down. It happens. And I think, that DEILDs are really underrated. It's theoretically the easiest method. So keep trying. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## MtSaEt

The May 13th, I recalled up to 5 dreams! Hooray  ::D: 
Last night, I experienced my first False Awakening. Here's what happened :

I was dreaming normally till I felt like I woke up. I was still in a dream but didn't knew it. 
In the dream himself, I started writing down my last dream in my dream. When I actually really woke up (waking life),
I directly realised it was a FA since I knew I did not moved from my bed to write the dreams. I actually didn't recalled any of the written dreams in my FA, I don't know why :/..

----------


## gab

That's funny. Happend to me once - big surprise in the mornig, when dreams I wrote down in paper DJ are not here. Some more awareness training and RC may help you catch those FAs. And you didn't remember them probably because you wrote them with your dream memory, they didn't get transfered into your waking memory like dreams, that you replay to yurself in your mind upon awakening.  :smiley:

----------


## MtSaEt

> And you didn't remember them probably because you wrote them with your dream memory, they didn't get transfered into your waking memory like dreams, that you replay to yurself in your mind upon awakening.



Yeah, that's what I thought too. Thank you for clarifying!  :Cheeky: 
Soon, my exams will be done and the summer will start. I will have more concentration on Lucid Dreaming. Hopefully I will have my first Lucid Dream hehe  :Shades wink:

----------


## gab

> Hopefully I will have my first Lucid Dream hehe



Oh, I know you will :smiley:

----------


## MtSaEt

I've heard that taking a break from thinking about Lucid Dreaming will make you Lucid one night. I did it for almost a week now: Not doing any reality check, not thinking about lucid dreaming before going to bed. 
Is this really a good technique for a beginner or I should focus more on Lucid Dreaming atleast ?  :Oh noes:

----------


## gab

> I've heard that taking a break from thinking about Lucid Dreaming will make you Lucid one night. I did it for almost a week now: Not doing any reality check, not thinking about lucid dreaming before going to bed. 
> Is this really a good technique for a beginner or I should focus more on Lucid Dreaming atleast ?



I think this is more of a 'last resort'. When you get frustrated, it's better to take a break, because if you not happy, it's hard to have a lucid dream. So if you can stay enthusiastic and excited about lucid dreaming, continue with practice. If you getting frustrated, take a break, not just from practicing, but from 'wanting to have an LD'. Apparently, when you stop caring, that's when you can get a lucid. Mind you, this doesn't work for everybody. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## MtSaEt

I see, thank you! But I need something to get me back _deep_ in Lucid Dreaming, something that would make me interested deeper, because I feel like I am not thinking about Lucid Dreaming strong enough  :Sad: 
After 2 months of trying having a Lucid Dream, I think we all need that motivation back! ^^
Thank you!

----------


## gab

I completely understand. If you want to take a break, stop for one week. It should be enough to get a "I don't care lucid". If you don't get a lucid during that one week, go back to practicing. 
Or, have you considered different techniques? 

DEILD is super easy. It's a shortened WILD. You can do this during your break from DILDs. The only hard part is to not move when you wake up. This is how you do it:

You repeat a mantra "When I wake up from a dream I don't move" as you falling asleep. This may take a little practice. But when you wake up at night, and you were just dreaming, don't move a muscle, don't even open your eyes. Try to think of your previous dream. If everything goes right (if you were not at the end of your REM), within seconds, you should feel some kind of transition and end up in a dream lucid. 

The transitions can be extremely intense. You can feel like you flying through space, headfirst, at unimaginable speed. Or falling through your mattress for many meters. Or feel like you are torn to pieces or as if some force was making a ball out of your body with no respect to how your arms and legs should be. Very strange and intense.Or you can see some images, hear sounds. I have had all of these and I enjoyed them immensly. Sometimes I think, that transitions are as much fun as lucids. None of them can hurt you in any way. Just stay calm and enjoy the ride. Please ask, if you have any questions.

----------


## MtSaEt

Woah, needed that kind of answer!  ::D:  Thank you gab, really helped me.  :Happy:  Will try to DEILD tonight!

----------


## gab

You welcome! It's good to have an arsenal of different techniques, in case you happen to be in a suitable situation. Not sure if we talked about WBTB. It makes your chances at DILD better. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## MtSaEt

Hi gab!  ::D:  
I'm back from a big break from lucid dreaming. It is now summer for me and I want to start back lucid dreaming. It has been almost 3 months now and I haven't got any Lucid Dreams.
I have lost almost all my focus on Lucid Dreaming, even if I want to have one badly... I need some suggestions for me to get back into Lucid Dreaming deep, I mean really deep. Remember your first time you heard about Lucid Dreaming and was so excited ? That's where I want to be back. Any suggestions ? 

Thank you and of course, sweet dreams

----------


## gab

Hi MtSaEt!

Back from a break ready for some action. Well, first thing I will recommend, is to stop the "wanting". Make it more of an intent. I'm lucid dreaming tonigt. 

1. Write a contract in your DJ. Something like "tonight I'm having a lucid dream". 

2. Write down what you want to do in LD, illustrate it, think about it, daydream about it, act it out. I'm not kidding. Make sure no one can see you, then stand in you room and act out your dream. If you want to fly, put your arms out, or flap them, or do a Superman. Want to hear your voice in a dream? Say out loud "stabilize", "clarity now", "take me to the castle"... Do you want to remember how to stabilize? Rub your hands together, clap them hard, listen to the sound they make, look at your hands and count your fingers, look at details on your hands and arms. Look at your torso and notice your clothes. (I have never seen my body in my dreams or lucids, until I practiced looking at it in waking life.) 

3. Have you noticed something, that transfers into your dreams? I have watched some videos on youtube, about moon shift. Some people claim that the surface of the moon is not the same as it was a year ago. It did something, like what some people say will happen here on earth - the polar shift. Why am I saying this. For some reason, this have left a deep impact on me and for next few weeks, I saw a moon in every dream. 

Same happend with videos of two suns. Some people claim, you can see a second sun in the skies, but it's not a sun, but a rogue planet that will crash into earth. I had sun in my dreams for a while. Too bad, I didn't RC at that time to moon or sun (they show moon a huge amount of time in some tv shows), so I didn't get lucid. 

I would suggest to RC at some object, and than watch a video before bed. It should be something that leaves impact on you.

4. Reread the tutorials before bed, or during WBTB. Here is a new one.

5. Read threads like "1000 things to do in LD" or similar.

6. Check out WILD class in the Academy and the Dream Yoga. Excellent info that you can use for DILDs also. You can also try to WILD at WBTB. Some images you get before the dream are awesome for of entertainment, even if you don't get a WILD.

Hope at least some of this helps. Happy dreams  ::alien::

----------


## MtSaEt

Yeah yeah..! Thank you gab for those really nice suggestions! I understand completely! I will be doing all those to get back in force. But it has been like 2 days, I'm kinda back into Lucid Dreaming. And here is my experience those 2 last days:

_Sorry if this is hard to understand, it is hard to actually explain_ 
After having a good 6-7 hours of sleep, I wake up and I remember my dream. Then I stay in my bed and I start a new dream completely. The dream lasts about 10 minutes long before I wake up again. The dream is like a good dream, with a story that we can understand, like a normal dream. Then I get another, another, another! 
I did almost 10 dreams streak (10 dreams who lasted up to 10-15 minutes and when I woke up, I'd still remember them.) What is this caused by ? What is it actually ?

If you did not understood well I'll try to explain my experience more in details. 
Thank you!

----------


## gab

Are you puzzled by how many dreams you have? Are they regular dreams, or movies you get when WILDing?

After you get good amount of sleep, you are mostly in REM all the time. That's why you may dream a lot. If this is not what you meant, please ask.  ::alien::

----------


## MtSaEt

I cannot call it WILDing, it is really weird actually.. But yeah you got it right, that's what I meant to say!
I might need some more reality checks, because when I'm questionning my reality, I am just doing the pinch nose and push my fingers through my left hand. Is that enough ? If you got any other reality checks that works, propose them to me! Thank you gab!

----------


## gab

Not sure if I already gave you link to this tut, that has a list of all RC that I know of. 

I found that switching up which RCs I practice helps me keep it fresh and not get used to it, so it doesn't becomes just a rutine, that I don't pay attention to. For example, I started with right thumb/left hand, but after some weaks I did left thumb/right hand, or drop some RC entirely and do another one. It's fun to watch when it trickles down to my dreams and I RC with the new method in a dream. It also reassures me, that practicing works and my mind is paying attention  ::alien:: 

Don't forget to put some emotions in your RCs, be genuinly concerned, if you are in a dream, really consider, that you could be asleep and you don't know, until you RC. Happy dreams.

----------


## MtSaEt

Oh thank you for showing me this tutorial  ::D: 
I've experienced something really weird like 2 days ago.. I think it was actually a Lucid Dream..! :O
Dream :
_I cannot remember what happened before I was in some kind of chair. Then, VERY SUDDENLY, it magnifys the dream till I get to my body, and then I started panick and breathing really heavily. Then I told myself : "Okay, relax..." 
and then I woke up...
_
Was it actually a Lucid Dream ? If it was one, it was maybe some kind of 5 second lucid dream or something..  :tongue2:

----------


## MtSaEt

It's been a while I have not writed in my DJ.. Should I get back into writing my dreams in my DJ?

----------


## gab

> Oh thank you for showing me this tutorial 
> I've experienced something really weird like 2 days ago.. I think it was actually a Lucid Dream..! :O
> Dream :
> _I cannot remember what happened before I was in some kind of chair. Then, VERY SUDDENLY, it magnifys the dream till I get to my body, and then I started panick and breathing really heavily. Then I told myself : "Okay, relax..." 
> and then I woke up...
> _
> Was it actually a Lucid Dream ? If it was one, it was maybe some kind of 5 second lucid dream or something..



If you even just for a second realized you are dreaming, then it was a lucid dream. Only you can say, if it was, or not. Sometimes it does get confusing like this and it's not easy to tell what exactly it was.

But the fast breathing also happens just as you start to enter the pre-dream little dreamletts, because you realize it's happening.





> It's been a while I have not writed in my DJ.. Should I get back into writing my dreams in my DJ?



Big Yes. I would definitelly recommend writing in DJ. It could be paper notebook or Word or anything, that makes you think about dreams more than normally. Happy dreams ::alien::

----------

